# Poor james may Please Read!!!



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

Some of you may remember this thread i posted a few months ago ..

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/...forums.co.uk/rodents/78261-help-cushings.html

we took him to the vets and they gave him some drop on his back like spot on... and said it's nothing to worry about and then charged us loads for the privilege...

well...he's gotten worse..he's lost more and more hair but other than that he's been fine in himself.. but recently we've noticed his skin has started to get dry and get sores..his skin is splitting, which i can only imagine is so itchy and uncomfortable so then i think he's scratching at the split skin which makes it worse so he's got these big cuts all over him now :crying:

it's heartbreaking because he's such a good little boy! and he's so gentle even whilst he's going through all this!

We've booked him a vets appointment for later this evening..i hope i dont have to say goodbye 

There's pictures of what he was like a few months ago in the first thread and here's some pictures of him now..

about a month ago


















now


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

aww poor little guy!! 

I have never seen anything like that in hamsters before but looks awful


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

time is going so slowly! i just want to get to the vets! ( we're going to a different vets this time) but at the same time i'm quite scared as well


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

It may possibly be some kind of skin parasite & he might need another dose, but it could also be hormonal. I have also heard of hamsters losing hair through a peanut allergy, so if his food contains them, try taking them out. Good luck at the vets xx


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Can think of a few other possible causes other than Cushings

A flare up of Demodex mites 
Article Link: Welcome to the British Hamster Association Web Site

Bedding/substrate/food allergies or possibly some kind of a hormonal imbalance.

Bit more info on cushings and what to expect here:
Cushings Disease - Harvey Hams

Also recommends Johnsons tea-tree skin cream - for small animals which have heard recommended various times elsewhere too. Should help to sooth itching and help with the dryness and flaky skin. Whatever the cause of his hairloss and soreness it may help a little.

Poor guy.
Will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi my very first 2 hammies i had when i was younger had mites and they looked just like that! the vets back then werent any good but there are some great vets about now, they check for mites by doing a skin scraping. I have my fingers and toes crossed for the little fella xxx


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

yeah they did a skin scraping the vet said hopefully it will be mite because then we'll have our diagnosis and can treat it.
but in the mean time she gave him an injection for mites...
and told me to apply sudocrem to him because his skin is all splitting and bleeding  
going back on friday 
will keep you updated


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

aww bless him, hope he improves as the week goes by good luck for friday.


----------



## Leigh P (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi

Sorry to hear about your poor hamster. I am treating a guinea pig at the moment with a severe fungal infection and his skin is cracking and splitting too. One piece of info I was given was to put Aloe Vera Gel on his sores (the ones that were still bleeding) to aid the healing and also to soothe.

Hope your little one is better soon. (We're waiting for our results too!).

Regards
Leigh & Fudgie


----------

